# Top ranking E-Mail addresses of DirecTV and Dish Network



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

:welcome_s Hi all, wondering if anybody would like to help me create a directory of e-mail addresses to both DirecTV and Dish Network. I know I would like to e-mail someone more important than a customer service rep to get answers and I'm sure you would too. know the e-mail address of any high ranking person at either company, say the president or VP of programming, local channels, receivers, marketing, or anything else? post the address's below, so we can make our point and maybe get something changed for the better thru someone who cares at the company, and isn't just getting paid to read and make a quick response to our e-mail. please post below. Thank you for interest in this thread!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

[email protected] - email address to the executive office at Dish Network.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a specific page dedicated to email contacts at Dish Network, and DirecTV kinda. I have hunted EVERYWHERE for DirecTV email contacts with NO luck. Dish Network has a good size list though. If I'm missing any, please let me know. The Email Contacts page is under the Information section on the Helpful Links page.

http://www.dbstalk.com/servicedesk/


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

DBSOgre said:


> I have a specific page dedicated to email contacts at Dish Network, and DirecTV kinda. I have hunted EVERYWHERE for DirecTV email contacts with NO luck. Dish Network has a good size list though. If I'm missing any, please let me know. The Email Contacts page is under the Information section on the Helpful Links page.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/servicedesk/


A D* contact I've utilized in the past, and who's e-mail address has been floated around the AVSForum is Stephanie Campbell, who I *believe* is an ExecVP of Programming:

[email protected]

She's replied back to me on numerous occasions, most recently being the NFL ST fiasco with regards to "doubleheader" blackouts involving local stations not switching over to the 2nd game on time.


----------

